# Question on track for indoor use



## Mickeyls (Jan 2, 2008)

I have some Bachmann track that I am setting up an indoor layout. I need some more to complete my initial setup. Can I add other track with the Bachmann? I have some brass track that I got to display an engine, it looks the same size and lines up with the Bachmann track. Is there a problem using the brass track with the Bachmann. I would like to put off replacing the Bachman for a while if I can.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If you pull the black metal stud in the Bachmann track out, you should be able to slide the rail joiner from the brass track onto the Bmann track, otherwise there should be no problems mixing track. I dont now how tough pulling that stud out would be thought, try it on a peice you can toss ...just in case... Good Luck


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Just don't put too much effort into it. The Bachmann track will corrode away fairly quickly in most environments with any moisture. I did exactly what you asked but I was careful to use the Bach. track in areas that will be easy to convert or replace later. 

Robert


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, Bachmann track can be miixed with other breeds of track. Like Vic said, just pull the black stud deal out of the one end (there is a little 'hook' that goes down into the plastic tie section, which means a sort of lipuch down and pop deal. You gotta be a bit carefull about the tie bracket in front of that hook coming out, that can be a bit of a pain to put back in). I use those little plastic tie deals to keep the Bachmann and other track types firmly connected. 

Now, Bachmann Switches straight to other kinds of track can be a pain, because the pin is part of the switch. I had to saw that pin off to make it fit. 

That said, I'm trying to restrict my Bachmann track to yard spurs and the like.


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

The best way I found was to cut the clip off and insert the cut end into the other rail, this makes the end stable and works on all track and switches.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Bachman test track inside and it has lasted for 5 years. No cleaning needed to date. Very easy to solder the joints due to low metal mass.


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two boxes of bachman track. 4 curve pieces per box. They are gathering dust. For shipping they are yours, Anybody? email me.


----------

